# Cpu315-2pn/dp



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Kann ich bei der CPU315-2PN/DP eigentlich MPI und PROFIBUS gleichzeitig nutzen ??? 
Hintergrund ist das wir noch ein Modem mit MPI-Anschluss haben und wir als Anlagenbus Profibus einsetzen. Bei den "alten" CPUs hatte ich immer eine MPI und eine PROFIBUS-Schnittstelle.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 April 2008)

Leider nein
Du musst einstellen, ob du Profibus oder MPI haben möchtest. Wird in der Hardwarekonfig gemacht. Aber da erzähle ich Dir sicher nichts neues.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2008)

So etwas hab ich mir schon gedacht... gewundert hat mich nur das ich bei PROFIBUS nicht die Adresse 2 einstellen kann. Bei MPI geht es..... Ich hatte gehofft das da vielleicht doch was geht


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 April 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So etwas hab ich mir schon gedacht... gewundert hat mich nur das ich bei PROFIBUS nicht die Adresse 2 einstellen kann. Bei MPI geht es..... Ich hatte gehofft das da vielleicht doch was geht


 
Profibus Adresse 2 müsste schon möglich sein, kann es sein, dass ein Teilnehmer am Bus diese Adresse bereit belegt?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2008)

Neeee.. im Profibus zeigt er die 2 nicht an... .gibt auch nix anderes mehr in der HW-Config. Die CPU ist einziger Teilnehmer in dem Projekt.... war ja nur zum Testen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 April 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert es, kann es sein, dass Du noch weitere CPUs in deinem Projekt hast, von denen eine auf diesem Profibus, die Adresse 2 belegt?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

also bei mir gehts


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert es, kann es sein, dass Du noch weitere CPUs in deinem Projekt hast, von denen eine auf diesem Profibus, die Adresse 2 belegt?
> 
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser


 

Ich Trottel..... Natürlich.. .Ich hab ja einfach in ein vorhandenes Projekt eine neue Station eingefügt...... In der Station war natürlich nur die CPU.... die andere Station ist voll mit Profibus... und da ist natürlich auch die 2 belegt.... und dann erst wieder ab 30.... Man Man Man........


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> also bei mir gehts


 
Hallo 4L

Ich möchte nicht kleinlich sein, aber Du hast in Deinem Beispiel eine 315 2DP verwendet, Lipperlandstern hat aber nach einer 315 PN/DP gefragt. Kein Wunder das es bei Dir funktioniert.    

Wie steht bei Dir:

Humor wird als solcher nicht gesondert ausgewiesen

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Humor wird als solcher nicht gesondert ausgewiesen


bei dir offensichtlich auch nicht *ROFL*



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht kleinlich sein, aber Du hast in Deinem Beispiel eine 315 2DP verwendet, Lipperlandstern hat aber nach einer 315 PN/DP gefragt. Kein Wunder das es bei Dir funktioniert.



wenn du dir den screenshot einmal ganeu ansiehst findest du unter der MPI/DP-definition die PN-IO-definition
das deutet meines erachtens ausreichend auf eine 315-2 PN/DP hin, so wie sie lipperlandstern eine verwendet...

aber AUDsu, is nicht schlimm, kann ja mal passieren


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2008)

Entschuldigung, ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil, vielleicht hätte ich doch die Brille putzen sollen.

Danke für den Hinweis

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

> ...Kann ich bei der CPU315-2PN/DP eigentlich MPI und PROFIBUS gleichzeitig nutzen ???



theoretisch schonmal nicht, wie denn auch, wenn nur eine passende schnittstelle vorhanden ist.

grüsse


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> theoretisch schonmal nicht, wie denn auch, wenn nur eine passende schnittstelle vorhanden ist.
> 
> grüsse


 

Immerhin kann man die Schnittstelle umschalten.... was weiß den ich was sich Siemens immer so alles ausdenkt


----------



## vierlagig (13 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> theoretisch schonmal nicht, wie denn auch, wenn nur eine passende schnittstelle vorhanden ist.
> 
> grüsse



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!

... oder eben auch auch ...

				...das kann man doch alles nachlesen! *Lesen* muß man können, das ist das Hauptproblem ...

*hier*


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Immerhin kann man die Schnittstelle umschalten....



@lipperlandstern
das war mir auch klar, aber deine frage war ob gleichzeitig.

@4L
pfff


grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (13 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> @4L
> pfff



...ach, die luft schon wieder raus?


----------

